# Badis Badis



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

This picture doesn't really capture the intensity of the blue. I'm not sure why this fish isn't more popular.

Mike


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

great looking fish looks kinda like a mix between a beta and a cichlid


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Badis have the personality of dwarf cichlids. I have a 2" female that was chased away by a full grown Angelfish and turned around to come back for more. Their only downside is that they will only eat live or frozen food (no flakes or pellets), but they eat frozen bloodworms right from my hand.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

They are very hard to produce commercially. They have small spawns and eat the eggs and fry quickly. I had a buddy who was trying to breed them commercially and gave up due to low yields. They are very nice fish and are small enough for any tank.


----------

